# Ohko Stone, Dragon Stone, Honeycomb Rock



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I am hoping you guys can help me. I wonder if any of you know the country of origin for the rock known as Dragon Stone, also known as Ohko Stone. I have a guy that is looking to arrange a bulk buy for me, however we need to find the country of origin...the rock I am talking about looks like the stuff in this link.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1164...29/5640613693187149938?banner=pwa&gpsrc=pwrd1

Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe IPU was selling a bunch if you are looking for some locally.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw that thanks, but looking for some larger pieces as I have a 230 gallon tank. Looking for a center show piece rock and I really like the looks of this stuff


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't really seem to be alot of specific info out there about the country of origin. Only thing I could come up with is, it is collected from high elevations of a remote mountain chain ....but doesn't say where. Going by the name you'd think Japan....then again all the fancy rock names sound like they come from Japan lol. Maybe 2wheels knows....he's a geologist I believe. I imagine larger pieces of it are going to be hard to find from the looks of it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That appears to be vesicular basalt, which can come from many places and is not country specific. Most rocks aren't. Unfortunately I cannot make a 100% positive ID without seeing it in person and getting out my "kit".


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a sample of it, I think I will just have to make due with the smaller pieces I can find at local retailers! Thanks


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If you're looking for bigger pieces and i mean big pieces, contact the bonsai store near 1st Avenue and Renfrew in Vancouver. Call them first.

Most of the big pieces found for landscaping are imported from China for which i have been fortunate enough to come across and helped unload.

good luck with the scape.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I believe they came from China, I mean the ones I saw in the LFS. Hopefully a landscaping store will have bigger pieces for you. good luck.


----------

